# Is my PSU failing?



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,I have a Corsair TX750 that I bought 2 years ago. Lately, the PC just shuts down randomly. It's like someone pulled the plug, no BSOD or any error, *POOF* PC is off just like that. I cant really tell when it shuts down as it seems to be random.

Its not an OS issue either. I did a full format and reinstalled Windows 7. Random shutdowns continue to occur.

What do you guys think? Is the PSU kaput or something else is causing it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Post a screenshot of coretemp aftert running it for a few minutes.
> Does the system shut down particularly when doing something?
> Post the full config?
> Are you using some UPS?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Post a screenshot of coretemp aftert running it for a few minutes.
> > Does the system shut down particularly when doing something?
> > Post the full config?
> > Are you using some UPS?



1. At work now, no screenshots. I do remember the temps, it was around 54 degree Celsius. Was browsing at the time.

2. This is tricky. Sometimes happens when browsing , sometimes during gaming. Sometimes even on idle.

3. Full config in my signature. Will post it anyway (Intel Core2Quad q6600,Mobo Gigabyte G41M-Combo, Heatsink Coolermaster Gemini II-S, 8Gb ddr3 ram, Gtx 560 Ti, Corsair Tx750W

4. UPS is a APC with 1000VA.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> 1. At work now, no screenshots. I do remember the temps,* it was around 54 degree Celsius. Was browsing at the time.*
> 
> 2. This is tricky. Sometimes happens when browsing , sometimes during gaming. Sometimes even on idle.
> 
> ...



54 C at idle is too high. Clean your cabinet and post a screenshot of coretemp aftert running it for a few minutes.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 54 C at idle is too high. Clean your cabinet and post a screenshot of coretemp aftert running it for a few minutes.



Sorry, i meant 45 degree celsius at idle. Its not a heat issue. I ran prime 95 for an hour, CPU temps reached 70 degree Celsius. I quit prime95. Later, while just browsing...the instant shutdown happened.

Its getting worse, sometimes it just shuts down when booting up Windows 7.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Sorry, i meant 45 degree celsius at idle. Its not a heat issue. I ran prime 95 for an hour, CPU temps reached 70 degree Celsius. I quit prime95. Later, while just browsing...the instant shutdown happened.  Its getting worse, sometimes it just shuts down when booting up Windows 7.



Try using another PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

also try memtest86


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try using another PSU.



I don't have one :/ , that's the big problem.



rijinpk1 said:


> also try memtest86



Already did, no errors.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I don't have one :/ , that's the big problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, no errors.



do you have two sticks of ram?
if yes, try with one ram alone on different slots


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> do you have two sticks of ram?
> if yes, try with one ram alone on different slots



I think you missed the part where I said I ran memtest86. But yes, I had already done your suggestion.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I think you missed the part where I said I  ran memtest86. But yes, I had already done your suggestion.



Try to arrange it from some friend temporarily.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I think you missed the part where I said I ran memtest86. But yes, I had already done your suggestion.



dont rely too much on memtest instead individual ram should be used to test the pc.
i ran it on my pc, it detected one error. 2 days later, i ran it again and it did not show any errors for 4-5 hours i guess.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont rely too much on memtest instead individual ram should be used to test the pc.
> i ran it on my pc, it detected one error. 2 days later, i ran it again and it did not show any errors for 4-5 hours i guess.



Tried that too, PC still shuts down randomly. I think it may have to do with a failing HDD though... Seems to happen when I'm trying to open a large file. I get no probs in safe mode strangely...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

if haven't done yet scan your pc with kaspersky rescue boot cd.also use crystaldiskinfo free portable zip edition(works without installing) to check your hdd health & post screenshot of values here.


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Hi,I have a Corsair TX750 that I bought 2 years ago. Lately, the PC just shuts down randomly. It's like someone pulled the plug, no BSOD or any error, *POOF* PC is off just like that. I cant really tell when it shuts down as it seems to be random.
> 
> Its not an OS issue either. I did a full format and reinstalled Windows 7. Random shutdowns continue to occur.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the PSU kaput or something else is causing it?



My system is also having same problem and yes it is besauce of PSU which is not able to work properly. I am also looking to change the SMPS with some low cost one as system is old.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> My system is also having same problem and yes it is besauce of PSU which is not able to work properly. I am also looking to change the SMPS with some low cost one as system is old.



dont cheap out on psu. atleast get antec bp300p. else vp450p, so which can be used in further upgrades also.


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2014)

I too have the same problem as yours. It's surely because of PSU. 
Is your PSU fan spin?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2014)

Try disabling auto reboot in windows error recovery menu..  in advanced system settings..
If some error comes up afterwards, like a BSOD.. then the PSU isnt the culprit


----------



## daemon1 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont cheap out on psu. atleast get antec bp300p. else vp450p, so which can be used in further upgrades also.


understood, but I dont want to spend more on old system, just want to make it working. 
How is Cooler Master CM 350 Plus 350 (Rs.1800 in FK) from what I know the iBall unit is having 250w so this should work. 
Antec BP300P is around 2150 online.



Flash said:


> I too have the same problem as yours. It's surely because of PSU.
> Is your PSU fan spin?


It does but make hell of a noice.  What about yours ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> understood, but I dont want to spend more on old system, just want to make it working.
> How is Cooler Master CM 350 Plus 350 (Rs.1800 in FK) from what I know the iBall unit is having 250w so this should work.
> Antec BP300P is around 2150 online.
> 
> ...



dont go for such CM psus. they are worse. antec bp300p should be cheaper locally and worth every penny. all local psus make hell lot of noise.

- - - Updated - - -

remember, psu is the heart of your system


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> It does but make hell of a noice.  What about yours ?


Very quiet. 



Spoiler



Not even spinning


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Try disabling auto reboot in windows error recovery menu..  in advanced system settings..
> If some error comes up afterwards, like a BSOD.. then the PSU isnt the culprit



+1....

- - - Updated - - -

also take everything apart and reassemble after cleaning everything and try after that


----------

